

Gay people are smarter according to study - DiabloD3
http://neuroskeptic.blogspot.com/2012/04/homosexuals-are-smart.html

======
jcitme
>However, it could be that in America and the UK today, smarter people tend to
end up in the kind of social circles where being gay is (for whatever reason)
more acceptable.

I'm pretty sure this is the biggest confounding issue. It's mentioned in the
article, but I would like to see it addressed more.

~~~
dfc
_In America and the UK today, smarter people tend to end up in the kind of
social circles where being gay is more acceptable._

It is a little problematic for the study. But it is a wonderful commentary on
social politics.

